
Pinboard is back for 2019 - luckman212
I stumbled onto this post[1] from Maciej on the mostly-quiet pinboard-dev group:<p><i>&quot;...I&#x27;ve moved back to Pinboard work now after a two-year detour into US politics, which I hope will lead to a much less frustrating experience for my customers. It will take a little time to work through the backlog, but that is what I am doing now and into the forseeable future. My apologies to everyone who has had a hard time getting support from me since autumn 2016.&quot;</i><p>So, fingers crossed that our favorite bookmarking service will get some attention after a 2-year hiatus.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;msg&#x2F;pinboard-dev&#x2F;1AHU0crTL3M&#x2F;pr_7dTPvCwAJ
======
kasey_junk
I’m not sure what I’d want honestly. Maybe more penguin stories?

